# Run Video from audio multitrack



## MacGaby (May 31, 2012)

We are running a multitrack for our shows, with 16 outputs. We would like the track to also start the videos. I hope to find a system where it is all in one. We load the videos in and link them to our tracks. If possible we would like to stay away from midi. We could look into SMPTE, but I just haven't been able to find anything.

Anyone has an idea or experience?

We currently run our tracks from an Alesis HD24.


----------



## chausman (May 31, 2012)

Have you looked at Qlab?


----------



## cpf (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll second QLab as I'm an addict, but it's certainly not the only option out there. If you have a Mac available, go with QLab, but if you have a Windows machine I'd try out the alternatives before dumping $600+ into Mac hardware capable of running your show on top of the $400-$500 you'll be paying for the QLab licenses (I believe you need a Pro Audio license to get >8 channels, but I could be mistaken).

Show Cue System is one I've tried for Windows, and it's very reasonably priced. There are a few others out there, too, darned if I forget their names.

If none of these strike your fancy, you're probably going to have to bite the bullet and use MIDI to link an audio player to a video player. Why do you want to stay away from it?


----------



## MacGaby (Jun 1, 2012)

We actually use Qlab now. We trigger our videos from our lighting cues over MIDI. However, we want to switch to using audio to cue the videos. I would prefer to use one system and have it control both the audio and the video. The reason we want to stay away from MIDI is because there can be a small delay in the cue.


----------



## cpf (Jun 1, 2012)

So, why not just put all your audio into QLab? 

You'd need an audio interface with 16 outputs, or two daisychained (FireWire) 8 output units, and a QLab Pro Audio license. Other than that, you already have everything you need.


----------



## MacGaby (Jun 1, 2012)

My 2 concerns are these:

1. How stabile is running it all from a computer, versus a machine that a does just that. (for example, our current multitrack does only music. A computer has so much other stuff going on)

2. Currently our lighting tech is next to Qlab in case something goes wrong. With running audio and video from the same program, the operator would be the drummer. He is on stage and can't stop to fix anything during the show.


----------



## ccm1495 (Jun 1, 2012)

cpf said:


> If you have a Mac available, go with QLab, but if you have a Windows machine I'd try out the alternatives before dumping $600+ into Mac hardware capable of running your show on top of the $400-$500 you'll be paying for the QLab licenses



If you don't need it all the time qlab has very affordable rental prices $3 a day for individual licenses and $7 for all 3. They also have licenses for schools that are $1 a day for one and $3 a day for all three if your are a students and school.

We rent qlab for most of our shows. Figure 53 also gave us a few free days last time i rented from they as a school.
Love qlab


----------

